# Speaker's Day - Aug 4



## mormodes (Jun 28, 2012)

California Sierra Nevada Judging Center's (http://www.csnjc.org)
Speaker’s Day!
Saturday August 4, 2012
9AM to 5PM
Odd Fellow’s Building - 1831 Howe Ave (at Alta Arden)
Sacramento, Ca. 95838 

Featuring

Roy Tokunaga - H & R Nurseries
Simplified Orchid Genetics 
(How to improvew your collection)

Ron McHatton - American Orchid Society
Growing Miniature Orchids in Your Home

Panel Discussion - Tokunaga, Koch & Olivas 
All you wanted to know about Cattleyas


Break out sessions with culture talks:
Paphiopediums, Dave Sorokowsky
Odontoglossum Alliance, Tom Perlite
AOS Updates, Ron McHatton

Silent Auction divisions of awarded plants - even FCC’s!


Vendors are 
Golden Gate Orchids, unusual orchids for the hobbyist
H&R Nurseries, Hawaiian orchids of every variety
Gold Country Orchids minicatts that bloom 2-3 times a year
&
D&D Flowers - Dennis Olivas - Dennis will have whatever the others don't.

General admission - $25.00
Sponsoring Societies (to CSNJC) or AOS members - in advance:$10.00, at the door $20.00

Tickets in advance from Sue Wedegaertner [email protected]


----------



## Candace (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm going this year. Maybe I can drag Heather with me?


----------



## mormodes (Jun 29, 2012)

It'll be a good session. It doesn't say on the announcement but we'll be selling box lunch & beverages at lunchtime too. Or you can go to any of the restaurants in the area.


----------



## Candace (Jun 29, 2012)

I did the box lunch thing a couple years ago and that worked great.


----------



## T. migratoris (Jul 1, 2012)

There's a Chipotle a block or so away as well.


----------



## mormodes (Jul 17, 2012)

There's still time to get your tickets! See http://www.csnjc.org for details. Lots of information for very little cost.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2012)

Candace said:


> I'm going this year. Maybe I can drag Heather with me?



Dont forget to take photos!


----------

